# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Buitres leonados en Almendra

## F. Lázaro

Aquí dejo un par de capturas que pude pillar a varios buitres que estaban sobrevolando la presa.

Si hubiese estado ayer Los terrines por allí, se habría puesto las botas, jeje  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Buena calidad en esas fotos F. Lázaro!! Como se nota en ellas tus salidas con Los Terrines, eh??
Ayer ví muy cerquita de la carretera por un paso de ganado donde todos los días pasa un pastor con decenas de ovejas, había posados 6 de ellos y parece que estaban liados con algunos restos de ellas... :Confused: 
Como imponen éstos bichos a unos pocos metros!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Buena calidad en esas fotos F. Lázaro!! *Como se nota en ellas tus salidas con Los Terrines, eh??*


Poco a poco hay que ir aprendiendo de los maestros, jeje  :Big Grin:

----------

